# Christopher Walker



## tonymorcom (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone know what happened to Chris Walker. He was 2nd Mate on the Hardwicke Grange until at least Feb 1974. Trying to trace what happened to him after that. Did he stay with Houlders or move on??
Any ideas gratefully received.


----------

